
Titleist responds to Costco’s suit with countersuit - KeepTalking
http://www.golfwrx.com/466188/titleist-responds-to-costcos-suit-with-284-page-countersuit/
======
KeepTalking
This is an amazing monopoly and patent play between Costco and the parent
company of titleist.

Here is the original case:
[https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2017/03/21/rough-
costco...](https://www.usatoday.com/story/money/2017/03/21/rough-costco-
titlelist-maker-fight-over-cheap-golf-ball/99445674/)

